# aquatic kingdom



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

was on a tour today and stopped off at aquatic kingdom they have lots of 55 gallon and 75 gallon tanks used for sale , also some sumps for sale they were the tanks that they had set up and moved the tanks to make room for there live rock and manzita wood and driftwood . so they are in fishroom condition and drilled .i looked at the price but for the life of me cant remember lol i will remember and re post but it was pretty resonable also they had light assmblys for sale used with some salt creep on them $50.00 for 4 ft light assmblies and with new bulbs $70 bucks 
cheers 
tom


----------

